# trailer



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm wanting to buy a new trailer and im stuck between buying a 6 x 12 or 5x14. My ? is most of the time i just haul mine, but if i was to haul 2 could i fit 1 on there sideways on the 6 x 12. Its actually 6'4"


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

yes you can,,,I have a 20' an I fit two on side ways then a rhino with two foot left,,,the rhino is 10' long.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm gonna have to say no on the 6x12 I have never been able to fit a medium sized atv on mine sideways. Maybe a sport quad or something like the size of a recon. Mine is 6'8" and it is just really awkward trying to put more than one if you think you will ever haul 2 just get the 14'.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I would say the 14' my friend has a 12' and it just doesnt work with 2 big utility quads you can but its a pain the ***.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mines a 14 and I can fit 2 big bikes on it but I need about a 16 cause I can't haul my bike and rhino


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

This is my old 6x12 I had. A 5x14 won't fit sideways.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Agreed if you are going to side load them, get a trailer that allows you to, or get one and cut the gussets off and weld them back in on a hinge or something so you can drop them.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

1bigforeman said:


> This is my old 6x12 I had. A 5x14 won't fit sideways.


This is a 12 foot trailer? It looks more like a 14 or 16 foot trailer.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Beachcruiser said:


> This is a 12 foot trailer? It looks more like a 14 or 16 foot trailer.


Agreed. That's a 16' most likely.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Ha I started wondering about the trailer length compared to the width of all quads. All four quads total 180.6", 12' trailer is 144". Actually it has to be at least at 16'....or 192' trailer.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

Beachcruiser said:


> Ha I started wondering about the trailer length compared to the width of all quads. All four quads total 180.6", 12' trailer is 144". Actually it has to be at least at 16'....or 192' trailer.


def, i used to pull mine with a trailer like that with my buddys brute and a eiger also, was 16ft


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

My buddy has a 6x12 with ramp gates on the back and one side... My brute will fit sideways but the ramp gate won't close all the way... A smaller quad like my kodiak will fit great though... I have a 7x16 that I use to pull my jeep, and 4 bikes will fit sideways, but it is a pita to get them in and out with the rails...


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a 6x10 and use to haul my widen bashee and LTR450 placed on there sideways with just enough room at the back for a 120qt ice chest. Banshee wasn't difficult to spin around but the LTR sure was. Mind you, these quads weigh around 350 vrs. our brutes tip the scales around 600. I also have a 6.5x14 enclosed trailer I could haul my father's diesel mule and my brute in. I have to piggy back the brute on top of the mule. Crazy because its a perfect fit, not even an inch to spare.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Totally off subject but I just now realized how many Warning signs/stickers there are on a brute force. I count 9 at:


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a 7x12 trailer with a side ramp. It measures 6' 11" wide. A brute just barely fits sideways.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Beachcruiser said:


> .


Thats actually a little dangerous... the front cylinder will always be dry when you get where you are going


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah thats crossed my mind a few times. Im curious though, why do people haul their quads facing straight up(mainly sport quads). Wouldn't the oil run out its cyl?


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

1bigforeman said:


> This is my old 6x12 I had. A 5x14 won't fit sideways.


 
16' Trailer is right. Anyone notice the time on my post? Lol. I had a few...


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Something I have learned about trailers: Take whatever size you think you need and go up 1. I bought a 16' and now wish I had gotten an 18'.


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

If you think you will EVER pull two, buy a min 14' IMO....I pulled two with my bother in law 12' and the rear quad's rear tire was just on the trailer.... talk about sketchee


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks guys i think ill go with the 5x14 or 6x14


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

I dont know where you live at, but Mammoth Trailers in MT. Vernon TX is about the cheapest Ive found on a light dute trailer to haul $wheelers. They have a 6'6"x 16' tandem axxle light duty for $995 ready to go. and 5x8s for $495.


----------

